# Sub contracting pricing for plowing



## BAMP (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,I'm just wondering what an average hourly rate is to charge for plowing,through sub contracting?
Kitchener/Waterloo area
Thanks for any helpful info in advance.tymusic


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually it's what they will pay you.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What size blade, how old of a truck, do you carry your own insurance or use their umbrella policy, salter in you r truck or not???


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*What to charge*



BAMP;1825897 said:


> Hi,I'm just wondering what an average hourly rate is to charge for plowing,through sub contracting?
> Kitchener/Waterloo area
> Thanks for any helpful info in advance.tymusic


I think you should start with what's it cost you to run your truck & plow. If you are not sure about that, check out this link. http://www.profitsareus.com/product...at-you-charge-spreadsheet-cd-microsoft-excel/

This CD will calculate your cost per hour for your truck, plow and labor. At that point, you at least know where the bottom is at for your services and not based on an industry standard. It keeps you from under-selling yourself. Add to that number what you want to so you can determine selling price per hour as a sub.

Good luck this year.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Wayne Volz;1826740 said:


> I think you should start with what's it cost you to run your truck & plow. If you are not sure about that, check out this link. http://www.profitsareus.com/product...at-you-charge-spreadsheet-cd-microsoft-excel/
> 
> This CD will calculate your cost per hour for your truck, plow and labor. At that point, you at least know where the bottom is at for your services and not based on an industry standard. It keeps you from under-selling yourself. Add to that number what you want to so you can determine selling price per hour as a sub.
> 
> Good luck this year.


Just a suggestion but you may want to go to a digital download format. CDs are quickly becoming a thing if the past. Personally, I wouldn't buy it just because of the CDs


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Thanks for the input*



Whiffyspark;1826742 said:


> Just a suggestion but you may want to go to a digital download format. CDs are quickly becoming a thing if the past. Personally, I wouldn't buy it just because of the CDs


When you order you are actually given a link to download right then. Some are still requesting the hard copy.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

If you have your own truck and insurance it can be anywhere from $50-$80 an hour.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Any truck with a V plow and insurance, willing to be on time and stay till the storm is cleaned up is worth $80 minimum to my mind, no matter where it is. Just an opinion...


----------



## BAMP (Aug 26, 2014)

Glenn Lawn Care;1826778 said:


> If you have your own truck and insurance it can be anywhere from $50-$80 an hour.


Thanks,that's what I needed to know.


----------

